# Why?



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

Why is it, that straps/bracelets are always a half hole space out, of being a comfortable fit?

Answers on a postcard, please. :biggrin:

Steve.


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

I agree... It's really annoying!


----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Agree , it's a very good question.....


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

The bracelets are fine,it's your wrist that's the wrong size :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

NOTSHARP said:


> Why is it, that straps/bracelets are always a half hole space out, of being a comfortable fit?
> 
> Answers on a postcard, please. :biggrin:
> 
> Steve.


 Was it not @Davey P that said something along the lines of, the strap is perfect, it's your wrist that's the wrong size? :laughing2dw:

Fossil straps always work well for me, and, although a bit of a pest, these pinless NATO's are ok.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> Was it not @Davey P that said something along the lines of, the strap is perfect, it's your wrist that's the wrong size? :laughing2dw:


 I don't remember saying it, but that does sound like the sort of helpful comment I would make on here. No need to thank me, it's a pleasure, it really is....... :tongue:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Davey P said:


> I don't remember saying it, but that does sound like the sort of helpful comment I would make on here. No need to thank me, it's a pleasure, it really is....... :tongue:


 From memory your original quote applied to watch sizes. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> From memory your original quote applied to watch sizes. :laughing2dw:


 Again, it could have been me, and you're welcome :tongue:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I find it's not so much bracelets that are a problem as they generally have micro adjustment built into the clasp. Straps tend to have holes spaced at 6mm or so, so make adjusting more difficult. The only solution is to use a punch plier to make a hole between the existing ones.


----------



## Grzegorz (Apr 18, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> Was it not @Davey P that said something along the lines of, the strap is perfect, it's your wrist that's the wrong size? :laughing2dw:
> 
> Fossil straps always work well for me, and, although a bit of a pest, these pinless NATO's are ok.


 Wow. I never saw on of these. They look really cool.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Grzegorz said:


> Wow. I never saw on of these. They look really cool.


 They're ok, but a bit of a pain to put on the wrist.


----------



## Grzegorz (Apr 18, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> They're ok, but a bit of a pain to put on the wrist.


 Are they as comfortable as they look ?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Grzegorz said:


> Are they as comfortable as they look ?


 Yes, because you are able to get your perfect fit.


----------



## Grzegorz (Apr 18, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> Yes, because you are able to get your perfect fit.


 Do you know where I can get one ?

Sorry to be a pain.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Grzegorz said:


> Do you know where I can get one ?
> 
> Sorry to be a pain.


 Here. :thumbsup:

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/219796343/atelierpall-apple-watch-strap-in-khaki?ref=shop_home_active_21&frs=1

There are other colours.


----------



## Grzegorz (Apr 18, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> Here. :thumbsup:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/219796343/atelierpall-apple-watch-strap-in-khaki?ref=shop_home_active_21&frs=1
> 
> There are other colours.


 Thank you. Good price too.


----------



## Watchgrocer (Sep 3, 2018)

I found ideas here. :biggrin:


----------

